
Catrivision's 1972 VCR - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3050535/how-cartrivisions-1972-vcr-foresaw-and-forfeited-the-time-shifted-future
======
ecopoesis
Reminds me of Selectavision discs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc)

------
drzaiusapelord
>The mass market was loath to cough up Cartrivision’s asking price of $1,600
(about $9,100 in today’s dollars).

Jesus, nearly 10 grand just to be able to rent movies?

